# 2009 Ford F-150 Build by JML Audio of St. Louis



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for taking a look, all feedback is greatly appreciated

The Vehicle Itself









System Diagram
Source Unit : Factory
Bluetooth Kit: Factory
Ipod Sync: Factory
Speakers: Dynaudio Esotar 2
Speaker Amplifiers: Zapco DC Reference 750.2 x2
Subwoofers: Hertz Hi Energy 
Subwoofer Amplifier: Zapco DC Reference 750.2
Sound Damping: JML SD1
High Performance Audio Batteries: Stinger
Wiring: Stinger 


Acoustic Preparation


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Custom Subwoofer Enclosure


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Dedicated Subwoofer Controller










High Performance Battery










Steel Quad Amplifier rack














































System Wiring


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Tweeter Mounting














































Dual Headrest Monitors


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

I know that truck must sound nice, but those ugly tweeters always get me. They just look so out of place no matter where ive seen them. Im a dyn guy myself, but i wish they would have done soething a little different with them. No offense to you guys as you work with what you got, but i bet an onlooker can see those from 30 feet away. Nice job on the truck otherwise.


----------



## Kornnut (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice work. I am wanting to do a sub mounted just like that in my 08 and tweeters in the same position. How much mounting room did you have between the tweeter and the air duct?


----------



## Problemhouston (Apr 2, 2009)

It looks really good. I have been trying to figure out if I can get more low end from a center console with a "higher end" sub than the 3 8's I have under the rear seat. How much airspace are you getting from that area?

Also since you got to look behind that area where the tweets are mounted, what are your thought on putting a full range driver in that area?


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

That's one sturdy looking amp rack! Nice work on the rack and the enclosure!


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice job. Love the sub enclosure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

wouldnt that bar over the port cause some noise? Also what about water getting on the tweet when its raining outside, thats an expensive tweeter to get ruined


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Also what about water getting on the tweet when its raining outside, thats an expensive tweeter to get ruined


Good call, man. 




I _really _like the sub enclosure and overall build.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks nice, but personally I'd have used black screws on the tweeter...they'd at least match the grill over the tweeter itself, whereas the silver just seems off to me.


----------



## oneiztoomany (Oct 1, 2007)

chadillac3 said:


> Looks nice, but personally I'd have used black screws on the tweeter...they'd at least match the grill over the tweeter itself, whereas the silver just seems off to me.


everything on those tweeters should be painted black i think to blend in more and not stand out so much.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

oneiztoomany said:


> everything on those tweeters should be painted black i think to blend in more and not stand out so much.


x2. If they're going to be there, they should be painted or coated to match the portion they're attached to.

I'm going to be brutally honest and put on my armchair installer hat for a second... with the caliber of work you guys are capable of (I've seen a lot of proof of this) it seems you dropped the ball on the tweeter install. You did a hell of a job with the subwoofer/console and amprack, and then it looks like you just cut a hole and screwed the tweeter into the door. 
At the end of the day, it’s about the customer… I’m just genuinely surprised that you didn’t figure something out to blend it in at the least… much less try to install it in a location where it won’t get rained on directly or benefit acoustically from a different mounting location/direction.

$.02.


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

those tweeters look terribly gaudy imo. me no likey


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

Thats what i was trying to say about the tweeters, only in a less offensive way.


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

Everything looks good just wish the center console box could have been wrapped in the same grey as the interior.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm assuming that custom engineering a mounting flange for those tweeters must not have been within your abilities.


----------



## Beto08 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice build guys keep up the good work.


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

I kind of see what you guys are saying about the tweets. However, if you look at the "big" picture, there's lots of other silver-painted trim throughout the cabin. They don't look so bad when you look at the whole interior. I have the same silver throughout my Mariner. 

However, if I were the owner, I would have opted for more of a "stealth" install of the tweeters (if possible).


----------



## douglas13 (Sep 19, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

ESOTAR2...center console sub......YUM!!!!


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

Niice


----------



## redsun (Sep 2, 2010)

torn about the tweets too. Bet it sounds good.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> At the end of the day, it’s about the _what the_ customer…_is willing to pay for_.


Fixed.


----------



## jorgegarcia (Mar 8, 2008)

Construction pictures on the sub-enclosure would have been nice. 

Excellent install.


----------



## redsun (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree. I'd like to see some build pics of the box.


----------



## Preal (Oct 14, 2009)

Just out of curiosity.... Where did you ground the amps?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

The plates for the tweets would be easy to paint. Just remove the 3 screws around it and that plate seperates from the tweet it self. I love the enclosure idea though. Not sure I would have put the 110's in the sail panel to begin with.


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll be putting my tweets in the same place, but they will be 1" and black. What did you use on the plastic door panels? I'm thinking I might need to put some CLD tiles on mine as even with the factory HU (after market coax) they rattle. It is going to be a lot worse when I put amped components in there.


----------



## TimesCaptured (Jan 6, 2011)

Awsome stealth sub and Amp rack.


----------



## Limited#288 (Mar 27, 2011)

Fail. Amps should be behind rear seat and subs under rear seat. Those tweeters are horrible.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Limited#288 said:


> Fail. Amps should be behind rear seat and subs under rear seat. Those tweeters are horrible.


^ First post is this??? You sir are a FAIL. Here's an idea... Why don't you get a truck and put your subs where you like, preferably up your ass! Eh?


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

x2 ^


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## Limited#288 (Mar 27, 2011)

Lol @ my response needing to go to a mod first. Anyway, I have a 2011 Lariat Limited. Am doing an install with 3 pdx amps, 15 inch sub, sound deadening,Boston Pro's, monitors, etc....

I have also done 2 other f150 installs. There is a ton of room behind the rear seats for amps. A center console sub not only looks bad, sounds bad, and hurts resale. Those tweeters look like crap, plain and simple.

Here is last truck. 

















That was mostly all Alpine, Pxa h-701, pdx, etc, etc. 

Anyway, lame welcome .


----------



## Limited#288 (Mar 27, 2011)

BlueAc said:


> ^ First post is this??? You sir are a FAIL. Here's an idea... Why don't you get a truck and put your subs where you like, preferably up your ass! Eh?


Aww, isn't that cute, u came to your boyfriends rescue


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Limited#288 said:


> Aww, isn't that cute, u came to your boyfriends rescue


Sorry guy... I don't know even them but I see no reason to trash another member's install. Even if you don't like it, there are more tactful ways to share your ideas.

And what do those two pics show??? Headrest monitors and ugly cheap ass wheels? Keep up the good work.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

The tweeters are Audiophile grade Large format tweeters. While the Sail panel is not the best place for these, I am sure that the company didn't want to put them there. Most likely it is the owner of the truck.

JML does amazing work. Sometimes the customer wants things done his/her own way. In those cases, you take a deep breath, and place them where the customer wants.


----------



## Limited#288 (Mar 27, 2011)

SQ Stang said:


> The tweeters are Audiophile grade Large format tweeters. While the Sail panel is not the best place for these, I am sure that the company didn't want to put them there. Most likely it is the owner of the truck.
> 
> JML does amazing work. Sometimes the customer wants things done his/her own way. In those cases, you take a deep breath, and place them where the customer wants.


I never said the work wasn't good. I wondered why they wouldn't utilize the huge amount of space behind the rear seat for amps. Maybe they didn't fit. I guess I don't know the whole story, that's all. I've done a few of these trucks, thats all.....


----------



## Limited#288 (Mar 27, 2011)

BlueAc said:


> Sorry guy... I don't know even them but I see no reason to trash another member's install. Even if you don't like it, there are more tactful ways to share your ideas.
> 
> And what do those two pics show??? Headrest monitors and ugly cheap ass wheels? Keep up the good work.



Those pics show nothing. That instal was killer though. Diamond comps, pdx amps,alpine pxa-h701,nav,rear camera,2 10's custom box under rear seat , 2 -4 layers of sound deadening, knu wire,Optimas.

I love the cheap wheels comment too...lol, as if I'm gonna drop tons of money for some name brand wheels that will dent first pot hole when I'm also modding my car, boat , sportbike etc.....Cheap wheels are fine for the whole 4 months a year I get to roll them. Anyway, speaking of cheap....hows your old ricer treating you?
I just bought a $67,000 truck.I love it.


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

That tweeter spot seems to be the magic spot for Fords. I wanted mines in the pillars in my truck but the installer didnt want to do it because he said its to hard to match the finish but i've seen others with Fords, not only F-150's, in the same spot. The Expeditions with the premium sound system has the tweeters there from the factory. My amps are under the seat also and id preferred for them to be on the back wall but that was the installers preference and now I'm having problems with my Phoenix Gold ZX amp getting hot and reducing power frequently. My install isnt bad but that was just my installers preference. Most people that have listened to mines thinks it sounds good even with 75w on each door with Dynaudio Esotec 242.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Limited#288 said:


> Those pics show nothing. That instal was killer though. Diamond comps, pdx amps,alpine pxa-h701,nav,rear camera,2 10's custom box under rear seat , 2 -4 layers of sound deadening, knu wire,Optimas.
> 
> I love the cheap wheels comment too...lol, as if I'm gonna drop tons of money for some name brand wheels that will dent first pot hole when I'm also modding my car, boat , sportbike etc.....Cheap wheels are fine for the whole 4 months a year I get to roll them. Anyway, speaking of cheap....hows your old ricer treating you?
> I just bought a $67,000 truck.I love it.


I see where this is going... :laugh: Enjoy your truck in good health!


----------



## Limited#288 (Mar 27, 2011)

dh8009 said:


> That tweeter spot seems to be the magic spot for Fords. I wanted mines in the pillars in my truck but the installer didnt want to do it because he said its to hard to match the finish but i've seen others with Fords, not only F-150's, in the same spot. The Expeditions with the premium sound system has the tweeters there from the factory. My amps are under the seat also and id preferred for them to be on the back wall but that was the installers preference and now I'm having problems with my Phoenix Gold ZX amp getting hot and reducing power frequently. My install isnt bad but that was just my installers preference. Most people that have listened to mines thinks it sounds good even with 75w on each door with Dynaudio Esotec 242.


Thanks for the insight. I also mounted my Diamond tweets in that same spot. Sorry, I'll admit, I was a bit of a dick. 
Now I have this new truck and I'm not even 100% sure which way to go, which is why I was peeping f150 threads. 
I bet your truck does sound great, I guess just after trial and error with the 04-08 f150's I'm stuck with the one view on how to do it. I had to take the rear seat right apart to build the box below and mounted the seat right through the box , so it was a pain....Anyway, off to do some research for this install....this "700watt" Sony system is lacking by my standards.I know one thing for sure ,since I already built the box, my sub is just gonna sit where the small rear seat folds up ,no fancy sh!t this time around.


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, the factory Sony system is lacking alot. I'm in the process of trying to decide if I want to get a 2011 Ecoboost Platinum and I want the factory Nav but there's a few things it wont do that kinda kills the deal besides knowing i'll replace all the speakers. If I get the 2011 the amps will be on the back wall and I'm thinking about trying horns under the dash for a really stealth system or trying to put the Dyn's in the factory pillars if I can get them to fit.


----------



## Limited#288 (Mar 27, 2011)

The ecoboost is turning out to be a badass for sure. Can't wait to see what guys are doing to mod them, therees not a lot out yet.I think I'll try the tweeter in the factory pillar spot as well. Just trying to figure out what harnesses are available and also what processor to use thats's not too ridiculously expensive. probably just go with a 3sixty.2. Also, the rear seat can be setup in such a way that you can flip it down easily anytime. Just attach a thick string the first time to the mechanism when the seat is down and you can just reach back and yank on it to flip the seat.Either way, I'm sure you have some knowledge there. 

As far as trying to decide about the eco...what's to decide?


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

Well the Eco has to get at least 22 mpg, as I've seen and heard 25 mpg, to be worth it. I'm getting 18-20 mpg out of my 2009 5.4 with 3.55. We want a Platinum, or maybe a Tahoe but I think the F-150's look better, but if I'm not doing alot of upgrading it just wont be worth it.


----------



## Limited#288 (Mar 27, 2011)

Man, whatever you do , don't get a Tahoe. I like them as well and looked at one as well as a fully loaded Avalanche..Just can't compare to the f150 in fit and finish. I grabbed a 6.2 and couldn't be happier. 
I'm not a brand loyal type at all, just know what I like and don't. 
Did you test drive an Ecoboost yet? 
Also, if you are not already, join/or check out f150forums for real world mileage reports on the eco.People are starting to get them now and there's more and more info daily. 
The new 6 speed is also great and you can lock gears out as well as manually shift. 
I am by no means a street racer type guy, but it sure is nice when I surprise the Hemi's and leave them in the dust.They don't expect it !
Either way, I looked at a lot of trucks, also Suv's and an Escalade and I still chose my f150 and have absolutely zero regrets!


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

I drove the Eco when there were going around to all the dealers and have driven one at the dealer recently. We've looked at the Escalades also and they just look like over priced Tahoes with a bigger engine. I agree the F-150's are nicer and I love my second row leg room over the Tahoes. 

Ooops we've gotten way off topic here in this thread.


----------



## Limited#288 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ya we have! Well, I'll start a thread soon trying to figure out how I'm gonna do my install and we can catch up there. 

I was so close to a 2010 escalade , just wasn't as nice inside, and I like being able to throw the dog/motorcycle/dead bodies in the back of the truck. 
Anyway, ttys.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Gotta love how the OP comes back and answers questions and comments  Free way of advertising I guess.


----------

